# Let's Start Right



## RONNIE J

ALL THE KY-ER'S line up and be counted--yes smart butt--I got my shoes off so we cans go to 20:mrgreen: :mrgreen: OK OK 19--FORGOT ABOUT THAT TOE..

RJ


----------



## Charlie

That's OK Ronnie, I had a buddy in college from waaay South of New Orleans that could take his shoes off and count to 22? Super nice guy but he was from way back in the bayou.


----------



## Clyde

+1 Living in the BlueGrass


----------



## Largest Al

Now does that include counting the webbing between the toes also?
Central KY checking in.


----------



## Nathan Plemons

From Bowling Green here :smt071


----------



## Baldy

Kentucky in my heart, but Florida under my feet.


----------



## Nathan Plemons

My best friend has just moved to Georgia to take a teaching position. His wife is pregnant but she's staying up here because in his words "His child is gonna be born in Kentucky!"

He's hoping that his Georgia stint is only a temporary exile.


----------



## michael t

Washington County here. I once had a heart attack in Winchester Va.Ate many asprin and drove all way to Lexington. . Walked in my house and dropped. Doctor gave me Hell and said why didn't you go to hospital in Va. I told him I was going to die in Ky not Va. The Heart attack that has disabiled me was in Salt Lake City. I went to Doctors 9000 miles and 10 days letter. They operated with in 48 hours. Once again I will not die unless I am in Ky.


----------



## Keech

Originally from Indiana, but now living in Louisville, KY.

Keech:smt1099


----------



## capickett

From California, by way of Illinois, now in Kentucky and I feel at home.


----------



## XD9OD

another ky'er


----------



## scott1119

*another Ky boy*

ive been all over the world in the service, and all over the united state as a extradition agent. Im still livin here and always will, ive been a Deputy Sheriff here in southeastern Ky now for 14 years, best people in the world, they will shoot you if you cross um, but still great people..................


----------



## XD9OD

scott1119 said:


> ive been all over the world in the service, and all over the united state as a extradition agent. Im still livin here and always will, ive been a Deputy Sheriff here in southeastern Ky now for 14 years, best people in the world, they will shoot you if you cross um, but still great people..................


Kinda like in Blue Collar comedy tour:
"I'm from Texas. We have capital punishment and we use it. If you kill somebody we will kill you back."


----------



## teknoid

Born in Louisville, but had to spend half of my life away from home (Navy and 17 Looooooong years in the Peoples Republic of Illinois). 

Back home in the hills of eastern Kentucky, and lovin' it.


----------



## Baldy

Well Teknoid I am happy for you. I sure wish I could get back to my old Kentucky home but it will never happen. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## raybrat10

Laurel county , represent'n!


----------



## teknoid

raybrat10 said:


> Laurel county , represent'n!


Hey! I'm in Knox, right by the Laurel Co. line!

Which range do you use?


----------



## teknoid

Baldy said:


> Well Teknoid I am happy for you. I sure wish I could get back to my old Kentucky home but it will never happen. Good luck.
> 
> Best Baldy.


Never say never. I thought that way for years. It took a career change and a decrease in income to do it, but it was worth it.

On the bright side, you DO live in a pretty gun friendly state. I don't think I could handle it by the ocean there, though. Humidity is a bit much. I used to spend a lot of time around West Palm (business). It was still better than snow up to my butt in Chicago.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

Another Kentuckian signing in. From Louisville and work in the city but live on the outskirts now down towards Fort Knox. :smt1099


----------



## mvslay

scott1119 said:


> best people in the world, they will shoot you if you cross um, but still great people..................


I bet they do not get crossed often.


----------



## Tactical Tom

Another South Eastern Kentucky Coalminer here ! (Pike County)
Any good ranges close ?:smt066


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Rockcastle County here Good to see a bunch of ya here:smt023


----------



## tbay

northern ky checking in

t

edit---- now in somerset ky


----------



## randy racer

western Ky here, near Kentucky lake. 
:smt1099
randy


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Boyle County muthaf**kas!!! Yeah that's right, I played football for BCHS so I have three rings, so if you break into my apartment, I might not shoot you...I might just throw my rings on and pound your face in so my name'll be all over it!!!

But yeah I'm from Danville...******* central over there unless you go to E. Main, then it's Brooklyn, only not as smelly. Even the hillbillies in their diesels are scared to drive over in there. I'm at UK for the next three semesters, then I'm out.

Kentucky weather sucks.

Oh yeah, and don't get lost delivering pizzas in Junction City. For every driveway you turn around in, you'll have about five shotguns pointed at you by hairy shemales wearing John Deere hats.


----------



## themayer78

Louisville here. Spent 2 years in Fla. I never thought I could miss KY so much. I hope this isn't blasphemy but I go up to Deam Lake in Madison IN. If you go ALL THE WAY to the back of the park there is a great free outdoor gun-range (closed on Sundays for LEO training). I've been going up there a couple years, when its nice out you can't beat a totally secluded f.o.c. gun range.

Ben

PS FiveHour, what is up with your avatar? Couldn't you have made it a hot chick or something, anything? Just curious. Or maybe you recently lost 250lbs and your proud of your achievement. I don't know, I don't get it.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

That's me with my nine. No I haven't lost any weight. And generally speaking I don't put a hot girl as my avatar. That's like saying the hot girl is me. Besides, I like keeping all my hot girl photos to myself.


----------



## themayer78

I think I might understand your avatar a little better after reading a post in a thread that escapes me now.. is that a tattoo on your hip?

I am also aware that you recently got a XD SC, congrats. I have had my 4" compact 45 for 4 days now and have shot about 350 rounds so far. I am so pleased with this gun. I just don't know how else to say it. 1911's are great, I don't understand the cult following of Glocks, and there are plenty of 45's I would love to have in the 1-2000$ range but I am so glad I bought this XD as my first gun, I don't see myself ever getting rid of it.

If your ever in Louisville you should check out "Open Range" in Crestwood, it is a little expensive but is well worth it. It is absolutely state of the art. I don't know enough people who like to shoot, if your ever in the ville and want to hit up the range and do some XD9 vs. XD45 comparison let me know.

I've shot many different guns and plan to get a P22 just for fun, but will probably get the XD9SC next. Sure would love a chance to shoot it before I lay down the scratch:smt112

Ben
[email protected]


----------



## cmholliday

Western KY in the hizzle. Born and raised in Henderson County. Murray State Alum. Work took me to TX (which is a very cool state), then CA (which sucked), and now I'm in Nashville. Nice to be back close to home. I get up to Lexington pretty often for work. 

Anyway....KY representin.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Heh..Getting to be more and more Ky people..I'm not sure if that's a good thing. :anim_lol::smt082 I have to say though that no waiting period buying guns at every shop on the way home stuff is pretty cool though:smt033


----------



## scottl

Northeast Ky here


----------



## Shooter_454

Checking in from Crestwood,ky


----------



## madman4049

Southeast Kentucky born and raised. Living in AZ for the military and can't wait to get back home around people that make sense.


----------



## Largest Al

LA here. That be Lexington Area for those who just don't know.


----------



## aflin

representing 859 area code...


----------



## atbarr

Nicholasville, KY :mrgreen:

A.T.


----------



## blue_bmw2

another 859 here!


----------



## Naterstein

I live in Lex, KY currently, member of Bluegrass Sportsman Club in Wilmore.

Currently own: 
Beretta 92FS Centurion
HK USPf .45
Kahr P9


----------



## kg333

Another Kentuckian sounding off here! :smt1099

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Great to meet ya.

hi and Welcome from South Central Ky. :smt1099


----------



## nky1129

Northern Kentucky (Kenton County) checking in.


----------



## mzwosta943

Born in Kenton Co. lived in Lewis Co Now in Fleming Co close to Cave Run Lake (Muskie Capital of the South)


----------



## Handsome Stranger

New to the site, I'm in Louisville.


----------



## roadkingjack

*winchester checking in*

Family farm got sold so now i shoot at Buds indoor range.Hello fellow kentuckians


----------



## jvette

Another one from Louisville.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Welcome y'all from Rockcastle County.:smt1099


----------



## army1

owensboro here


----------



## gtriever

Far Western Kentuckian here; howdy, folks.


----------



## kybandit

*Southern Hillbilly*

Wayne County here, on the banks of Lake Cumberland...I'm an 8th generation ridgerunner, still wild eyed and wicked!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

You are close to me..Well:smt033.I moved to Rockcastle o. a few years back. I was in Pulaski for years. On Hwy 90 just up the road from you :smt023:smt033


----------



## holysmoke

Where are all the Bluegrass shooters? Is there anything we can do to increase KY particiaption in the forum?


----------



## themayer78

holysmoke said:


> Where are all the Bluegrass shooters? Is there anything we can do to increase KY particiaption in the forum?


I'm here! 

Although I have to admit I betrayed my great home state a couple years ago.. I moved to New Albany.. For a woman..

I'm still a KY boy at heart though.. does that count?

*edit- lol, I just noticed the post I quoted is 10mos old..smh


----------

